# Need suggestions on tank mates!



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a 125 gallon aquarium with about 50 african cichlids. I used to have about half Demasoni and half yellow labs, but my Demasoni kept killing each other off. So I'd catch the holding females and put them in a 29 gallon to replenish the supply, but lately I've been lazy, mostly because I have to take out all the rocks in my 125 to catch a fish. Now I'm down to about four Demasoni, maybe three or four Red Zebra, and about 40 yellow labs that have been breeding right in the tank with no problems. I'm looking to add some compatible africans, any ideas? I'm looking for a variety of color and fish that won't crossbreed. Any ideas are welcome. Here's a video of my tank about a month ago.






I've since rearranged my rocks and removed the decorations to provide more swimming room so I can add more fish. Here's a current photo:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow that's a bunch of labs! 
acei would be easy enough in that tank, I think.


----------



## LanceN34 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd get rid of half the yellow labs, add a breeding group of Cynotilapia Jalo Reef *or* Cobue. Another group of Rustys or something like that. Maybe even add a group of 3 blue dolphins.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are a few ideas:
Ps. Acei
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni or Trewavasae
Ps. Williamsi
Ps. Polit
Ps. Socolofi

FYI Red Zebras hybridize with yellow labs very commonly. If you end up getting rid of all of the Demasoni, it opens up your options to any of the blue vertical barred fish (lots of options).


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Kanorin said:


> FYI Red Zebras hybridize with yellow labs very commonly. If you end up getting rid of all of the Demasoni, it opens up your options to any of the blue vertical barred fish (lots of options).


That's interesting. My Red Zebra have never bred in the tank, and I think I started with about 7 yellow labs about six years ago and now have about 50. I don't think they've ever cross bred because they all look like pure yellow labs to me.

I'm leaning towards some Acei and maybe some OB red zebras.

Or maybe around some Electric Blues (Sciaenochromis fryeri). There's a local breeder that has some for sale for $4.00 each.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe I'll throw in one of these too, maybe just one male because I already have too much yellow in the tank.

_Melanochromis johannii _


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd strongly recommend against the single male Melanochromis Johanni. It very well may claim 1/2 of the tank for itself (and cause some bruises in the process).



> That's interesting. My Red Zebra have never bred in the tank


Maybe you only have female Red Zebras???


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Kanorin said:


> I'd strongly recommend against the single male Melanochromis Johanni. It very well may claim 1/2 of the tank for itself (and cause some bruises in the process).
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info! I'm still learning which fish can go together. I just did a head count, I only have one big red zebra left, not 100% sure but I think it's a male, he is HUGE and has a slight blue hue.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I just picked up eight P. Acei for the tank, they are all about 1.5 inches long. They are schooling together, really cute! So far nothing it picking on them.

Do you think a few albino Ps. Socolofi will work with these fish? I've seen them a few times at Petsmart, I think the white would really look good in a tank of blue, yellow, and orange.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful tank BTW!

I've never kept socolofi, but I don't believe they'd be a problem.

I am a bit leery of chain store fish though, possibly there is a small place that would trade your extra fish for credit towards a sexed group of something really special?

The fryeri is a hap, and may not do well with mbuna. Your yellow labs and acei would be about the best situation I think, but still risky.

I quarantine new fish for 1-2 weeks, depending on how I feel about their origin.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Yea, I took a chance and bought them from Petsmart, but as I understand they have all the same water and run it all through some serious filtration including a huge UV sterilizer. Every single fish in the whole place looked awesome with no dead/dying or diseased fish. And their prices were dirt cheap, I paid $6.99 for the acei. They had yellow labs the same size for $4.99, great prices.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm thinking a few rusy cichlids would work? (_iodotropheus_sprengerae_)










Do you really think I can do Cynotilapia afra with the Demasoni in there?


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Your tank looks killer. Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Irish Johnny said:


> Your tank looks killer. Very nice! :thumb:


Thanks for the nice comment! I went to a pet store down in Denver today and they had some C. Afra in a tank. There were two males and about eight females, all full grown. The females were shreaded and hiding in the top corners of the tank and the male was brilliant! I put my finger in front of the tank and he tried to attack it, then a female swooped down to attack my finger and the male took a bite out of her. I think C. Afras are too aggressive for my tank.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They may have been in too tight quarters in the pets store, but still not a good sign. I would be leery of mixing them with the demasoni, look too much alike.

The last Afra I had couldn't be in the same tank as my lab sp. Hongi, it was war between those two!


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe Mel.Cyaneorhadbos(Mainganos) or Metriaclima callainos "pearl"? for nice contrast.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I like Copadichromis azureus

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1008


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Albino socolofi will look good in that tank. As long as your staying with the mbunas. Otherwise i would probably add in a docile hap or peacock 1m 3f.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Demasoni & Hara will work... I have about 20 Demasoni & 12 Hara in my 180. Also have Acei-Ngara, Rusty, Red Zebra's & labs.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's a new video of my tank, not sure how many more fish I can get in there, it's pretty packed with my eight new Acei.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm digging it!


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Here I am petting my labs!






I'm guessing I can add more fish, especially if you compare my tank to this one HA!


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm thinking my next fish may be Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino), maybe around 6-8 juveniles. They have a great species profile:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=919


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Do you think a few melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (maingano) would work in this tank?

With:

Yellow labs
Red Zebra
P. Acei
P. Demasoni


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Others can chime in but I wouldnt mix demasoni & maingano...


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

How about Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba" (Yellow top)?

I'm a newbie, can you tell LOL.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

cchardwick i wouldnt restock anymore demasoni and go with some rusties and mainganos. you brought those 2 species up in this thread i think u have the right idea.....IME it should would out fine.[/u]


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Maingano (Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos) would have a better chance with demasoni than Mbamba due to the latter's vertical striping. There have been plenty of maingano and demasoni success stories, however there's always an exception out there. Also, maingano and demasoni will make for quite a lot of blue/black.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Maingano it is! Now if I can just find a place that will sell me a dozen without breaking the bank. Does anyone know any breeders in Colorado?


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

post a wanted add on the trading post section...if u order online id add some rusties to the order and make it worth shipping. you will stoked on how they look with your acei they look great together!!!


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Actually I just found a local fish store that had two mainganos in stock and I ordered 12 more. I'm going to add the two to my tank and see how they do with the demasoni before I get the others. They were acting pretty tough in their tank with the small fish they were with but I'm guessing they won't be a match for my larger fish.

I also saw some rusties at the LFS and boy were they mean! They had them in with the mainganos and they were holding their own. I think they may have had several males in there with just a couple females, they were more aggressive than I imagined.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Update: I just found one of my Maingano beat up and stuck to the filter half dead. Looks like they didn't survive the demasoni. It's a good thing I only put two in there. It's funny, my Acei have been in there about a week and they don't have a scratch on them.

So Maingano is out. Any other ideas to get more bright blue in the tank?


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Update to the Update: (LOL) This morning I found one Maingano dead on the bottom, but the other one is doing great so far. I'm guessing they will have to learn to respect the demasoni male and keep far away from him. That demasoni is getting pretty old and is not very aggressive compared to what he used to be. The Maingano is for sure the most 'nippy' fish in the tank. I noticed that in the pet store, they will nip at any fish within range. The one that is left did find someone to bully, a 1/4" yellow lab at the base of one of the rocks. I think it's the only fish that is smaller than the Maingano LOL. I may try putting an additional 12 Mainganos in the tank and see how they do. I'm guessing it will take a few losses to establish the 'family' but may work out in the long run, seems like a tough fish.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

i think thats your best bet cchardwick...i wouldnt put the blame on the demasoni for the mainganos death unless u seen it lol. its hard to add new fish to an established tank and not expect some nipped fins or a casualty.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

I had maingano with dems and NEVER had an issue between them. However, the maingano were harder on each other than any other fish I have kept and I have kept a ton...I had to get rid of them both times I attempted to keep them cause they were so vicious.... I would assume the other maingano got it, or the one that died was unhealthy and u didnt know it


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

Actually they both looked healthy in the bag and in the tank. I'm guessing it was the male demasoni because that's the only fish I have that could kill it so quickly. Maybe the Maingano tried to pick a fight with him and lost. It's been a few days and the other Maingano is doing great.


----------

